# ***High Quality Reef Lighting Systems***



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

*BRAND NEW - HIGH QUALITY - REEF LED LIGHTING SYSTEMS​*
Check out my feed back thread: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39473

http://db.tt/DC25QbxT
http://db.tt/xDXxJJNn
http://db.tt/hZLp60Vp
http://db.tt/ud6x6vYO
http://db.tt/eamIvmFt
http://db.tt/XKQ7ybsG
http://db.tt/G5cb6T32


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

*3 Pico Reef Lights left in stock, Make your order today*​
*BUY TODAY & SHIPS TOMORROW *
*1-2 day shipping with tracking, Insurance and signature required!*​
These Pico Reef Lights are Perfect for 1gal up to 5gal and only use 10.5w of hydro, your wife and hyrdo bill will thank you! *(Wife Approved) $70.00 Shipped asap!*

*10hrs daily x 30days = 300hrs per month x 12 months = 3,600hrs per year x 8years 28,800hrs. This is 22,200hrs Less then what warrenty covers. *

So how can you say this is a bad deal? You know up front that you can own and use these lights for 50,000 or 3yrs whatever comes first and still be covered by our full warrenty.

Lets do the math, $36.66 per year in buying lights if you only used it for 3years.

*Only $13.75 per year in lighting purchases if used for 8 years. *(This will make your wife/hubby happy knowing that your spending less on Reef Lights then you spend on bathroom tissue)

with Christmas coming up, make someone smile and get them a head start in this fun and rewarding style of life!

*[email protected] OR PM Payments are Via Palpal ONLY​*


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

bump for a nice day in Ontario


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

$60.00 + Shipping


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Only 2 Pico lights left folks, get them while supplies last!


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Bright Aquatics True Spectrum Just got an Upgrade!

*GROUP BUY*​
• New Updated drivers to allowing for better overall flicker free dimmability with almost all track lighting currently on the market! And of course you can still use your own reef controller or DIY setup without any issues.

• New 24watts per bulb, while using Top of the line Epistar LED 3Watt chips!

• This light is best suitable for Nano tanks (1 to 10gal), medium tanks (11 to 55gal) and larger aquariums from 60 gal up to 220gal in size.

The added power will allow these lights to be used over 2+ foot deep aquariums while still being able to grow calms on the sand!

• Orders are going in Monday, November 26th 2012. 
• Orders will be shipping Wednesday, December 12th 2012.

Get your New Fully Upgraded 24watt Dimmable True Spectrum order in now; $120.00 each Tax is already included!

Customers who pay $120.00 upfront will receive *FREE Shipping in Canada *via Canada Post 1-2 Delivery with Signature required!

*Alternatively *are accepting $60.00 deposits from customers due by Saturday, November 24th 2012.

The remaining $60.00 is required by Tuesday, December 11th 2012 before your orders leaves.

*Please email or PM to recieve your invoice via PayPal or for more infomation!*

www.brightaquatics.com  [email protected]


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone who already secured their orders, if your ordering please make sure your payment is complete by this Sunday so Monday everything will stay on track.

Payments via PayPal [email protected] or email me for an invoice!

Cheers


----------

